# Linphone VoIP doesn't compile



## Nevets (May 14, 2019)

Hi,
net/liblinphone doesn't build in latest version of my OS.
Looks like its an issue with the FreeBSD port:

```
$ svn diff Index: net/liblinphone/Makefile
===================================================================
--- net/liblinphone/Makefile    (revision 492860)
+++ net/liblinphone/Makefile    (working copy) @@ -23,9 +23,10 @@
                libmediastreamer_base.so:net/mediastreamer \
               libortp.so:net/ortp \
               libsqlite3.so:databases/sqlite3
+LDFLAGS=       -lpthread
USES=          cmake compiler:c++11-lib gnome iconv pkgconfig \
-               python:build
+               python:2.7 USE_GNOME=     libxml2
USE_LDCONFIG=  yes
```
Am running Project-Trident (TrueOS + Lumina)
There's no maintainer but I wondered if any one knows how to fix the video conferecing [Linphone] port?
Thanks,
Steve

```
Project Trident Information
--------------------------------------
OS Version: 19.04-RELEASE
Build Date: Mon  6 May 2019 23:08:41 AEST
Boot Type: BIOS
--------------------------------------
TrueOS Sources Used:
  Base Repository: [URL]https://github.com/trueos/trueos[/URL]
  Base Commit Branch or Tag: trueos-stable-18.12-cleanbuild
  Ports Repository: [URL]https://github.com/trueos/trueos-ports[/URL]
--------------------------------------
System Specs:
  Boot Method: BIOS
  Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100 CPU @ 3.70GHz
  Physical CPUs: 4
  Physical Memory: 7.85 GB
--------------------------------------
X11 Information:
  X11 Configuration File: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
  X11 Driver Running: modesetting
--------------------------------------
GPU Information:
  vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x7a151462 chip=0x19128086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 530'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
--------------------------------------
Network Device Information
  re0@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x7a151462 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x15 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2019)

Nevets said:


> There's no maintainer but I wondered if any one knows how to fix the video conferecing [Linphone] port?


Create a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi
Attach the patch, and send a ping to the freebsd-ports mailing list asking for a commiter to have a look at it.


----------



## hukadan (May 14, 2019)

Are you sure this problem is not specific to Trident ? The package is available for FreeBSD so it seems to me that the port is fine. May be you should ask here first : https://github.com/trueos/trueos-ports#community-channels-.


----------



## Nevets (May 14, 2019)

Tha


hukadan said:


> Are you sure this problem is not specific to Trident ? The package is available for FreeBSD so it seems to me that the port is fine. May be you should ask here first : https://github.com/trueos/trueos-ports#community-channels-.


Thanks. I'd started with the TrueOS guys and they led me here...


----------



## Nevets (May 14, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Create a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi
> Attach the patch, and send a ping to the freebsd-ports mailing list asking for a commiter to have a look at it.


Some one beat me too it! Bug = https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=237682
Next time I'll know where to look first. Thanks for the assist,
Steve


----------

